# PC auf anderen PC streamen



## ArmageddonTV (27. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für folgendes Problem, konnte allerdings bisher keine sinnvolle finden.

Also: Ich möchte von einer Mini-Lan streamen, ein Rechner ist der Streamingrechner auf dem OBS (die Streamingsoftware) installiert und von ihm läuft der Stream, als Quelle dienen das Monitorbild sowie mehrere Kameras. Es soll aber noch das Monitorbild eines zweiten PC's eine Quelle für den Stream eingebaut werden. Und nun zum eigentlichen Problem, wie kann man das Bild eines Monitors ruckelfrei auf einen anderen streamen. Es muss nicht wie bei Teamwiever eine Fernsteuerung sein sondern einfach nur eine Bildübertragung im Netzwerk, also nicht über das Internet, zumal Teamviewer sehr stark ruckelt was sich bei einer Videoübertragung nicht unbedingt so gut macht. Ich weiß dass einige dieses Problem mit einer externen Capture-Card (Elgato und Co) lösen, diese allerdings auch eine Menge kosten. In Schulen z.B. kann auch der Lehrer ein Programm starten mit dem alle Schüler-PC's das Bild des Lehrer-PC's sehen können und ich denke das wird auch über das Netzwerk und nicht über externe Hardware gemacht. Kennt sich da jemand aus und könnte mir weiter helfen?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (27. April 2014)

5fZRN


----------



## ArmageddonTV (28. April 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

So in etwa, nur dass es definitv einen eigenen Streaming PC gibt, da an dem noch einer sitzt der z.B. Animationen einblendet un ähnliches. 
Wenn ich es mit Dxtory aufnehme ist es doch dann aber nicht Live oder? Weil das Programm speichert es doch als Datei und per VLC kann man doch nur bereits geschriebene Dateien streamen und nicht eine Liveaufnahme. Korregiert mich wenn ich mich irre aber ich dächte es ist so. 

Ach und was die Entlastung der Hardware angeht, das ist für mich kein Grund, die ist defenitiv auch mit gleichzeitigem zocken noch stark genug fürs kodieren.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. April 2014)

AVERMEDIA Game Broadcaster HD

ich streame immer über den 2ten pc unter nutzung dieser karte, läuft sowohl mit obs als auch twitch ohne probleme und wird direkt als eingabegerät erkannt.


über dxtory und vlc streamen müsste auch gehen da vlc auch angefangene dateien abspielen, das bedeutet dxtory nimmt auf, vlc spielt das was aufgenommen wurde trotz fehler in der datei ab und damit wäre es technisch gesehen möglich direkt zu streamen, dxtory schreibt im hintergrund weiter und vlc spielt im hintergrund weiter ab etc...


----------



## ArmageddonTV (29. April 2014)

Danke für die Info. Ich werde es mal mit der VLC Übertragung ausprobieren, wenn es mit der Software doch nichts wird kann ich mir ja immernoch die Karte kaufen, so teuer ist sie ja nicht. 

Hat denn hier noch jemand Ahnung und Erfahrung mit Programmen wie Serviio, VNC oder Screen Stream? Das sind noch so Programme die mir auf meiner Recherche vor die Füße gefallen sind. Wäre nett wenn sich jemand mit einem dieser Programme schon mal auseinandergesetzt hat und mir mal ein kleines Feedback geben könnte.


----------

